# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  A very good afternoon from a wrinkly!

## The Sponsor

What Ho to one and all. I have recently taken over as the (unpaid)secretary of a charitable horseracing club and am learning excel and access on the trot so to speak. So as I am a Newbie (have I got that right?) I'll be posting my little problems from time to time, in the hope that all you brain-boxes can dig me out of trouble!
Speak very soon
TS

----------


## pixelspics

hello there. also new here. hope to learn excel in this forum. thanks.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Both,

Welcome to the forum.. And yes, we would learn and share a lot.

----------


## jhon.daza

hi everybody. hoping to learn more from joining.

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------

